# media hipe



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

It seems after all the crap the media outlets said about the Corvid 19 virus things are now calming down. I am in Florida and we had alarming news everyday from the media about this virus. Make us think we will die today or tomorrow. 

Now that the news is not blasting all over the tv channels things have calmed down and people are getting back to their lives. I understand the seriousness of this virus but the world has survived going through stuff like this before. Just like the Spanish Flu in 1918 that killed millions, not thousands. 

We have more people die each year here from the flu season then this virus. We don't have all the media outlets alarming people with that problem.

I AM LIKE TRUMP!!!!! I HATE THE NEWS PEOPLE!!!!!!

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> It seems after all the crap the media outlets said about the Corvid 19 virus things are now calming down. I am in Florida and we had alarming news everyday from the media about this virus. Make us think we will die today or tomorrow.
> 
> Now that the news is not blasting all over the tv channels things have calmed down and people are getting back to their lives. I understand the seriousness of this virus but the world has survived going through stuff like this before. Just like the Spanish Flu in 1918 that killed millions, not thousands.
> 
> ...


In 1918 they didn't have immediate news day and night and millions died. Perhaps it's the wall to wall 24/7 news that has kept it to the thousands this time.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> It seems after all the crap the media outlets said about the Corvid 19 virus things are now calming down. I am in Florida and we had alarming news everyday from the media about this virus. Make us think we will die today or tomorrow.
> 
> Now that the news is not blasting all over the tv channels things have calmed down and people are getting back to their lives. I understand the seriousness of this virus but the world has survived going through stuff like this before. Just like the Spanish Flu in 1918 that killed millions, not thousands.
> 
> ...


I certainly do not agree that it is all *media hype*.
1918 was a different era; today there are many ways to receive the news, and news from all around the world.
Many people act on this information thereby protecting themselves from disease. 
Medicines are also different, they are a tad better than in 1918.
Covid 19 for many people seems like "fake news" , another persons problem; that is until it effects you personally or someone who you know.

Yes, I agree that flu "appears" more serious or deadly; however, flu has been around for many years, whereas this covid 19 has been known to the general population for less than one year. Covid 19 has not become widespread in the general population ...YET. 

You must also realise that Covid 19 has mutated and there are different strains of it around the world; eg. the European strain is much more contagious and deadlier than the Asian (including Chinese) strain. I am uncertain which strain is more dominant in the USA at present; but one can be certain that it will mutate the same as flu mutates.

My personal take on covid 19 is that there is such a thing (all of these countries and territories can not possibly be experiencing fake news) and I for one will be taking personal precautions to help prevent ME from becoming infected. I was wearing a face mask before the actual outbreak to protect myself from coughs and sneezes from people with little or no personal hygiene when I travelled on the train, tricycle or any other public transport or visited crowded malls; it just seemed the sensible thing to do. I also wear a seatbelt when I am driving, for my own protection.

I am not like Trump, I read multiple sources of news and don't take everything personally the way he appears to. I also listen to proven medical experts who have slightly more expertise in medicine and contagious diseases than a real-estate/ tv reality host; or for that matter ex-armed forces personnel who are simply appointed.

I hope that you, and everyone else, keeps healthy despite Covid 19, and take the necessary precautions for your own well being
John


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi John,

sure the news helps but like always they take it to far. Here in the states like Florida that is suppose to be a hot spot they have removed a lot of the testing sites. Everything has started to calm down since the media has stopped scary everyone to death. I understand the virus is serious but there is a limit to the media and how they project the decease. 

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary D

the 1918 Spanish flu was a completely different problem. We need news but there is a limit on how they tell it. I personally hate them. I agree back in 1918 there was little news and most people didn't even had a radio.

art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here in the U.S. the whole thing is so politicized so who is telling the truth? I follow what the scientists say hoping they are, seems the best odds.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Covid doesn't seem to be slowing down in our area of Laguna and our Municipality unfortunately and we have 3 more that tested positive, two were government employees and the other an older female citizen but all women.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If you think you cannot trust the US news, just watch other countries news. There is no way this is a worldwide conspiracy. The deaths are too numerous. The danger is real. Only an idiot would politicize a health crisis. 

Stay home. Stay safe.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Tukaram

You know the statistics show 40,000 people died last year from the flu in the USA alone. Where was the news on that problem? the difference is we have vaccines that will protect most from the flu or lesson the sickness from it. We don't have a vaccine yet to protect us from the virus 19. that is what makes this scary. When and if we get a vaccine that will reduce the symptoms or protect us completely, then we have to be very careful and not get it until we have some protection. 

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Tukaram
> 
> You know the statistics show 40,000 people died last year from the flu in the USA alone...
> 
> art


Yeah, and in 6 months Covid has killed more than 175,000 in the US alone. That is why we stay socially distance, to give time for a vaccine to be made. 

What is your point?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Covid doesn't seem to be slowing down in our area of Laguna and our Municipality unfortunately and we have 3 more that tested positive, two were government employees and the other an older female citizen but all women.


Same here in Bohol Mark...virtually NO cases here for months and then it all started in late April with a few LSI's arriving with the virus AFTER they were supposedly tested negative before being allowed to come here and now it seems to be exploding in places with two specific municipalities being the center of community transmissions...

And it all comes down to no one here acts like it is a serious issue...

No one can go out without a Quarantine Pass but people are out all the time with no pass and the security guards just let them in to Malls and restaurants anyway...

Young people under 18 years old are NOT allowed out but you see children running around everywhere at all hours of the day and night...

Seniors over 65 years old are not allowed out but you see them going out to church and the stores and shops as well...

Curfew is from 9pm until 5am but I see people out on the streets ALL the time...

No masks, no face shields, no social distancing...

I told all my friends, I was glad to be here in Bohol when this pandemic hit but I also told them "WHEN" the virus does come here, it will explode!!! And it did and it is exploding!

It's just all very sad...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Here in the U.S. the whole thing is so politicized so who is telling the truth? I follow what the scientists say hoping they are, seems the best odds.


If you look at other countries you will see a pattern.

Those despite their political leanings and leadership that followed the scientific advice, wear masks, practice social distancing, wash hands often, test lots, etc are doing well. Examples, New Zealand, Australia, Canada after a bad start, lots of places in Europe, Italy again after a bad start.

Those that again despite their political leanings and leadership that failed to follow the scientific advice, are doing badly. The UK, Italy initially, Brazil, the USA to list a few examples.

The Democrats want the US to be in the first group, the GOP are firmly in the second group.

Make your own decisions accordingly.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Covid doesn't seem to be slowing down in our area of Laguna and our Municipality unfortunately and we have 3 more that tested positive, two were government employees and the other an older female citizen but all women.


Yeah, here in Iloilo we were down to 1 case, only 19 total cases, and 1 death. Then... Manila & Cebu started sending LSIs. They are full. Last I saw (19AUG) there were over 540 cases in the city and 14 deaths. We had a huge spike and now a couple hospitals have said they are not accepting any new patients - for anything.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

tukaram----My point is with 40,000 dead last year from the flu and not one single news about it. That is not a small # to die. That is even with vaccines in place. So, I don't think the 175,000 you mention is out of line with no vaccines and the idiot people that won't obey the safety guidelines. If the people had obeyed the mask and distance rule that # would have been down very low even with no vaccines to take. That is my point.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> tukaram----My point is with 40,000 dead last year from the flu and not one single news about it. That is not a small # to die. That is even with vaccines in place. So, I don't think the 175,000 you mention is out of line with no vaccines and the idiot people that won't obey the safety guidelines. If the people had obeyed the mask and distance rule that # would have been down very low even with no vaccines to take. That is my point.
> 
> art


One assumes the 40000 didn't vaccinate.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> One assumes the 40000 didn't vaccinate.


Or caught a strain the flu vaccine doesn't cover. Imagine the covid vaccine will be the same.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cvgtpc1

you are right. There are different strains of the flu also. They try to make a general vaccine that will cover most flu strains. Like Gary said I am sure a lot of them didn't get the vaccine shot. I get one every year at the VA. We will have the same problem with covid 19 with different strains of it. I think it will be trial and error to get a vaccine that covers a lot of different strains of the virus.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Back to media hype, yes there is that and it depends on what you watch, political bias or misreporting and what one filters to take onboard but it's obvious there is a world wide problem and it's been with us for over 6 months and really no matter what any government sprouts via media from any country the message is pretty clear, well for me anyway. Stay home,,,,,,, boring, when out mask, alcohol hand sanitiser and steer clear of other bodies, I think I still have 10 or 20 years to live and I don't want to jeopardise those last few years for religious, civil rights or bullet proof beliefs.
OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

But one thing is clear in countries that generally followed the scientific and medical community',s guidelines, maintained social distancing, had many people stay at home, wear masks, wash and sanitize often etc all did better than the ones that did not do these simple and basic precautions.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> tukaram----My point is with 40,000 dead last year from the flu and not one single news about it. That is not a small # to die. That is even with vaccines in place. So, I don't think the 175,000 you mention is out of line with no vaccines and the idiot people that won't obey the safety guidelines. If the people had obeyed the mask and distance rule that # would have been down very low even with no vaccines to take. That is my point.
> 
> art


That is a good point. The media was trying to get people to follow the rules, while bunker-boy was calling it a hoax. It was idiot twitter hype, not media hype that got those people killed.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I know one thing for sure. If everybody would social distance themselves we wouldn't have so much spread of the virus. 

Just like the biker rally in Sturgis, south Dakota. they said around 250,000 showed up in that small town of 7,000 people. Now they know the virus was carried back to other states when they left. They didn't care about carrying it back to others. 

art


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Or caught a strain the flu vaccine doesn't cover. Imagine the covid vaccine will be the same.


Hong Kong scientists just reported that a person who caught covid and recovered has apparently now caught a different strain of covid. They are worried that covid will follow the path of flu in that a different vaccine will be needed for every strain of covid . Flu mutates frequently and the big worry is that covid may be the same.
John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> Hong Kong scientists just reported that a person who caught covid and recovered has apparently now caught a different strain of covid. They are worried that covid will follow the path of flu in that a different vaccine will be needed for every strain of covid . Flu mutates frequently and the big worry is that covid may be the same.
> John


We shouldn't be surprised, mutation is survival. Just look at antibiotic resistance.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Tukaram said:


> Yeah, here in Iloilo we were down to 1 case, only 19 total cases, and 1 death. Then... Manila & Cebu started sending LSIs. They are full. Last I saw (19AUG) there were over 540 cases in the city and 14 deaths. We had a huge spike and now a couple hospitals have said they are not accepting any new patients - for anything.


That is worrying. UK here and my GF lives about a 10min ride away from the airport there so at least shes not in crowded Iloilo city. Shes always on point with it but with worry I keep reminding her to mask up, visor up, never to touch face outside the house & carry the hand sanitizer. She did tell me jeepneys are limited to 8 passengers, 4 on each side and that they wont let on people who arent wearing masks. 

I dont see tourists allowed in for at least another year. Maybe more


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey katanadv20

I agree with you about the tourist not being allow in for another year at least. I have given up hope ever to return to the Philippines. I wanted to relocate back there in the Davao area where I was before. those plans are out the window.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Perhaps I got a solution idea for you guys, who are elsewhere than in the Philippines and have a Filipina gf allready and are ready to marry her.

Is there any chance to marry at DISTANCE from each other?

If so, then you can get a 13a and get to the Philippines


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Lunkan---I just want to come back there as a tourist. I never want to get married again. I been through that crap. I see some news on here that maybe in the 2nd half of 2021 they will allow international travel again. It will depend on how the virus is by then.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

My guess is that many places will open up as soon as there is a vaccine available, it won't matter too much how effective it is, it will be used as the justification to open the world economy again.

However my best guess is that the vaccine will not be in widespread distribution until mid 2021 so I would not put too much on being able to freely travel before then.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> It seems after all the crap the media outlets said about the Corvid 19 virus things are now calming down. I am in Florida and we had alarming news everyday from the media about this virus. Make us think we will die today or tomorrow.
> 
> Now that the news is not blasting all over the tv channels things have calmed down and people are getting back to their lives. I understand the seriousness of this virus but the world has survived going through stuff like this before. Just like the Spanish Flu in 1918 that killed millions, not thousands.
> 
> ...


Some government officials have said previously that for now we need to learn 
to live with the virus. Practice all safety guidelines and get back to work, open schools, and businesses.:noidea:


----------

